# How far does your petrol go?



## Parker (26 May 2006)

Hello , 

I posted this earlier but I posted a reply and it dissapeared ?

My query was Im only getting 200-250 mpg out of a full tank in my mitsubishi lancer 1.3 but during a conversation my neighbour is getting 350+ out of his 1.6 toyota avensis

Im just interested to know in what other posters drive and how many miles there covering on a full tank ? Ive been interested in looking at a diesel toyota aygo just for the commute to work that does 600 + miles to a full tank.....

I drive 1.3 lancer.........250mpg to a full tank.....40 quid


----------



## Ned_ie (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

If you are getting 250 Miles Per Gallon I'd say you are doing fantastically well! If on teh other hand you are only gettting 250 miles per tank that is a different matter!

It depends on the age of the car and level of service as to the quality you'll get from a car


----------



## Parker (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

yes , sorry....im getting 200-250 miles per full tank!!!!...


----------



## mc-BigE (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

I get 550miles to 600miles for long distance easy driving out of a 60Litre Tank full in my BMW 320d touring. Thats 42 to 45mpg from a 2 litre diesel estate.


----------



## Parker (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Hi McBig,

My friend has a 02 bmw 320d with the Mpack and its one of the nicest cars ive driven but he trashes it and drives like the devil and he gets 45 to the gallon....good car 

Im not sure about the size of my tank but it must be smaller than average....I presume its probably only a 40 litre tank thereabouts if its takes 40 to fill.......


----------



## mc-BigE (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

yeah, i did think that 45mpg was average for my car, i thought its more like 47-50mpg, maybe its heavier on diesel because its an estate ,anyway  45 is not bad for a 150bhp diesel!


----------



## HeadTheWall (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

you have to post your tank size before you can make any comparisons


----------



## aonfocaleile (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

[broken link removed]

Above link gives handy hints on how to make your fuel go further - mainly common sense though......


----------



## bluebell (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Hi, I have a 06 Toyota Corolla 1.6 Diesel.  I get approx 900km to a tank which is approx €45.  Delighted with it.


----------



## Frank (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

I have a passat 130bhp tdi 6 speed.

60 liter tank, about 64 quid to fill 

more often than not I get over 600 miles to a tank.

Could be better if I didn't drive hard.

Diesel is def the way to go.


----------



## Bank Manager (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> I have a passat 130bhp tdi 6 speed.
> 
> 60 liter tank, about 64 quid to fill
> 
> ...




I'd be averaging the same as above in a Galaxy 1.9 TDi


----------



## owenm (26 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Tank size is not needed if you estimate €40 to fill = 40L tank. Comparison with the avensis is unhelpful though as it probably has a different tank size.

250/(40/4.5) = 28.12 Mpg which is appaling for a 1.3L. I get 32 Mpg in heavy town driving i.e. 1st and 2nd gear in traffic driving a 1.6 L Vectra hatchback (with a/c on) which is a heavy car relatively. I suggest you get it serviced and have the plugs and filters changed, this should be part of a 'full' service. If this doesn't make a difference sell it.....


----------



## landlord (27 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Fiat Coupe 20 valve turbo 220 bhp......60 litre tank and only 230 miles to empty it..........mind you I am on to my third engine and the car has only done 30,000 miles, so I guess my style of driving may have some influence on the fuel consumption (equates to 17 miles/gallon).


----------



## markowitzman (27 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

sorry ......E270CDI 60 to fill and get over 400 miles
previously had a honda prelude which could hardly get 250-300 so notice a big difference!


----------



## landlord (27 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Oh and just as a comparison…....23,000 litre tank - Airbus 321. Typical Dublin to London flight we use approximately 4,500 litres of fuel to cover approx 300 statute miles (including a bit of holding).  That works out to be the equivalent of emptying a 60 litre tank in 4 miles (thats .3 mile/gallon)


----------



## bskinti (28 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*



			
				Parker said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I drive 1.3 lancer.........250 to a full tank.....40 quid


250 mile for €40 and petrol at approx 115c per ltr thats 34.7 ltr's divided by 4.546 = 7.6 gallons, 250 divided 7.6 = 32.Miles per gallon, and a lot of cars only do 32 or 33 miles per gallon.


----------



## Parker (29 May 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Thanks for the comparisons , 

Theres a service due soon so maybe new plugs filters and probably new fuel filter wouldnt do any harm , but a car my age and mileage (98/80miles) the valve/tappet clearances probably need adjusting etc so maybe its just wear and tear thats eating the petrol........


----------



## liamwoods (9 Jun 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

Volvo 850 1996 10V Auto

18 MPG
15 G tank

270 Miles per tank (In economy mode!)


----------



## daveco23 (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

00 Ford Fiesta, 35 litre tank, 300+ miles per tank


----------



## slave1 (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

at 117/litre, €40 gave me just over 300 miles in a 1.6L petrol 98 Megane Classic


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

1992 Toyota Starlet 1.0

35 litre tank - does 300+ miles of country driving in 
summer time. 
Drops to 270 in winter - longer choke period I guess.


----------



## colly (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: How far does your petrol go.............*

I just bought a 2002 Honda Civic Type R and on the 1st tank of petrol i only got 160 miles! However I took it easy and got 320 on the next one.


----------



## Matt (13 Jun 2006)

92 Toyota Camry 2.0l TD Auto(Jap import)
50litre tank, about 52-54 quid to fill
490-530 miles to the tank depending on how hard i drive it.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Jun 2006)

91 Nissan Micra L 300 miles for 25 litres of petrol.


----------



## Ned_ie (16 Jun 2006)

I had an 04 Renault Laguna 1.8 petrol and was onoly getting 28-30mpg. The car litterallly pulled itself into every petrol station it passed!!!

Have changed to an 06 Focus 1.6 diesel and am doing about 50mpg. This includes sittng in some city traffic but mainly country driving. Huge difference


----------



## ollie323 (24 Jun 2007)

92 civic, 434 miles on 40 litres (50mpg)


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2007)

Surely a big factor here will be the style of driving - e.g. stop/starting around town versus out on the open road?


----------



## Slaphead (24 Jun 2007)

My Renault Megane Classic 1.6, 99, 130,000 km's seems to be improving with age!

I can normally drive 800km's before the lamp for the 50L tank starts blinking, so basically 800km's/ 47L or so.

17km's/ Litre

I normally drive easy on a 40-50km stretch of 70-90 km/h zones


----------



## UpTheBanner (25 Jun 2007)

Wifes Golf mk4 1.9 tdi
575 miles per tank 45-50 euro to fill


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jun 2007)

Parker said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I posted this earlier but I posted a reply and it dissapeared ?
> 
> ...



The problem with that is you both have different tanks sizes, different weight in the car, different journeys and different styles of driving. Some cars are designed for more performance, others for comfort, and some for economy. 

We've a 2L petrol saloon that does 44mpg on a long run but usually 20~25mpg in traffic. It can go much lower if traffic is really heavy. But its consider a sports model so theres a more economical 2L and smaller engines available. 

Also the cost of some diesels (purchase and running costs other than fuel) is far far higher then a petrol car. So you have to do the maths to see if its worthwhile. Some diesels are pretty much the same cost as the petrol. 

Also consider that if petrol cost is a big burden a smaller car can be cheaper to run, service and repair, insure, tax, parts labour, simply because its smaller. They are usually simplier and thus less to go wrong. Less money to lose in depreciation etc. 

Basically consider the whole cost of running a car, fuel is only a part of it.


----------



## z109 (25 Jun 2007)

1998 Skoda Octavia 1.9tdi
About €50/tank (so assuming 40l tank?)
550 mpt = 62 mpg


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

250 - 300 miles per gallon? If thats correct I'd never let that car go!!


----------



## Yachtie (27 Jun 2007)

I have an 07 BMW 116 (petrol) and I get about 500km in the city and about 650-700km on the open road out of 55l tank.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Jun 2007)

1.4 escort estate 300 miles from 40 litres. I think it is bad going, anyone agree?


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2007)

To get an accurate idea of how far your petrol/diesel is taking you, you need to fill the tank to the brim, reset the trip meter and driave away. Then, next time you re-fuel, again fill it to the brim and take note of how much was required to fill the tank and the mileage since the previous fill.

Saying you get X miles from a Y litre tank isn't accurate unless you start from full and drive until you run out, which is not a good idea on a number of fronts. The empty mark on the fuel guage does not correspond to the tank being empty, they all have a reserve. 
Leo


----------

